# Injectable Ephedrine



## pipezilla (Sep 20, 2014)

Has anyone used injectable ephedrine? is it better than oral? Enhanced athlete to it but its more expensive than oral. I don't want to waste my money if it isn't any better.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

F ck that lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd rather not have to inject anything let alone finding new sh1t to inject.

Someone at my gym said about injectable Anavar.... Just take Anavar man lol


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Cannot really see the point tbh. The whole point of injectables is to bypass the liver/use compounds that would be rendered inert by digestion or both. There's no reason from what I can see to do either with Eph.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Fffuucckkk that


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

It won't be better.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Helios contained clenbuterol and yohimbine hcl and was spot injected. The effects were certainly more intense due to the delivery method in my experience.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

faster yes

no better


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Your stomach obviously has no trouble digesting it, and ephedrine is ephedrine. Just take the orals.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

FelonE said:


> F ck that lol


 Couldn't have put it better myself :thumb


----------

